# [OT] Gentoo & Installazione Grafica

## cagnaluia

Oggi ho preso una rivista di linux in edicola.. avevano stilato una poco aggraziata TopDistr, testando le più famose distribuzioni linux........( haimé di Gentoo solo 2 parole.... chiusa)

Incuriosito, ho raccolto qua e là, per il web, altre recensioni affini.

Beh... Ad ora, noto con un certo disappunto che molti, anzi troppi, decidano la validità, la manualità e infine l'estrema sintesi delle prove soprattutto in base al loro tipo di INSTALLAZIONE.

Eppure... (tralasciando le distr. commerciali) credo sia molto piu piacevole.... di gran lunga più piacevole, l'installazione di Gentoo, con sottomano l'handbook IT, che una qualsiasi altra caotica e poco appagante distr + pseudo-installatore (ex.  Slak... Debby.... etccetcc..)

Girano però voci che Gentoo (come a breve Debian) userà/implementerà un nuovo tipo di installazione più friendly.

Sarà sempre derivato da Anaconda?

Voi che ne pensate di tutto ciò?

Io credo che questa piccola/grande rivoluzione/evoluzione porterà tante gioie a Gentoo e tantissimi nuovi utenti.

Perchè Gentoo è la distribuizione più completa, dinamica e facile che ci sia!

 :Wink: 

----------

## comio

Io penso che quando parte l'installazione grafica faccio ctrl+alt+F2 e passo su un'altra console testuale  :Smile: 

ciao!

----------

## hardskinone

Se ci fosse l'installazione grafica sarebbe uno strumento in più. Cmq, c'è già un 3d al riguardo se cerchi.

----------

## lopio

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Se ci fosse l'installazione grafica sarebbe uno strumento in più.

 

quoto soprattutto per chi si accontenta di installare ma non vuole e non gli interessa capire molto. Per tutti gli altri installazione manuale forever 

 :Wink: 

----------

## koma

http://gentoo.vidalinux.org non basta come versione "grafica"?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

IMHO vidalinux, seppur trae ispirazione dalla nostra distro preferita, non è nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile... l'ho provata su vmware e non mi ha lasciato granchè soddisfatto... c'è ancora molto da migliorare, per quanto riguarda l'installer: io ho imparato più cose installando Gentoo da linea di comando che non usando per 6 mesi suse 8.1... anche io farò ctrl+alt+f2  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Io penso che bisognerebbe imparare ad usare le tag... non mi sembra affatto [OT] il topic   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neon

Piu' [IT] di questo topic non cen'e'  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> IMHO vidalinux, seppur trae ispirazione dalla nostra distro preferita, non è nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile... l'ho provata su vmware e non mi ha lasciato granchè soddisfatto... c'è ancora molto da migliorare, per quanto riguarda l'installer: io ho imparato più cose installando Gentoo da linea di comando che non usando per 6 mesi suse 8.1... anche io farò ctrl+alt+f2 

 vidalinux è gentoo semplicemente è un simil stage4 con programmi installati in binario

ma dopo l'installazione hai un sistema gentoo punto.

----------

## superfayan

 *koma wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.vidalinux.org non basta come versione "grafica"?

 

Per quanto mi riguarda... tanto di cappello a Vida linux.... grazie a lei ho installato senza problemi Gentoo... poi .. configura, emerge di qua emerge di la ... di vida linuz non c'è + traccia...

poi se gentoo di suo farà un interfaccia grafica per l'installazione ben venga...

così ci saranno + possibilità di provare questa bella distro per gli utenti che (come me   :Sad:   ) sono dei MARMOTTONI con linuz   :Laughing: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> .....sono dei MARMOTTONI con linuz  ......

 

MONTONI.... MONTONI vorrai dire!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## power83

mmm...sono scettico.

Se fanno l'installazione grafica cambio distro.

Provai la suse e mandrake con isntallaizone grafica e poi gentoo con la attuale installazione (fatta seguendo la guida rapida, piu' che sufficiente) ed e' molto meglio questa installazione attuale di Gentoo.

Poi se fosse basata pure su anaconda allora addio, CHE SCHIFO!

----------

## comio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> mmm...sono scettico.
> 
> Se fanno l'installazione grafica cambio distro.
> 
> Provai la suse e mandrake con isntallaizone grafica e poi gentoo con la attuale installazione (fatta seguendo la guida rapida, piu' che sufficiente) ed e' molto meglio questa installazione attuale di Gentoo.
> ...

 

c'è sempre l'alternativa ctrl-alt-f2...

comunque un installer ci vorrebbe. Pensa a chi deve installare gentoo su macchine di produzione... e non può star a guardare ed assistere l'installazione minuto per minuto...

comunque... anche con mandrake o debian, nessuno ti obbliga ad usare l'installazione grafica... chroot rules!

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Piu' [IT] di questo topic non cen'e' 

 

No, semmai ha un'altro difetto....

Su tutti direi questo topic, ma direi anche:

Semplice e veloce

Emerge Front-End

Vidalinux

Yoper

YAST2

Gestire il Portage con una GUI

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.vidalinux.org non basta come versione "grafica"?

 

vidalinux non e' un progetto ufficiale di gentoo. Gentoo implementera' un livecd con interfaccia grafica di installazione

----------

## X-Drum

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io penso che quando parte l'installazione grafica faccio ctrl+alt+F2 e passo su un'altra console testuale 
> 
> ciao!

 

loooooooool lo facevo anche io ai tempi di RH! asd  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

sul fatto dell'installazione grafica sono scettica pure io!

trovo che l'installazione di gentoo così come è adesso ti permette molto meglio di capire cosa stai facendo e perchè, con una installazione grafica si fa poco di più che premere dei bottoni "next" e non hai il minimo modo di capire cosa succede dietro.

ora qualcuno può ribattere che ad uno che di linux ci capisce poco l'installazione grafica gli da una mano,...si ok son daccordo ma poi cosa si impara? se non si conosce linux e ci si vuole avvicinare,  basilare è tentare di farsi una bella installazione manuale!

per cominciare a risolvere i problemi o per cambiare le configurazioni bisogna avere un minimo di conoscenza, la quale viene sicuramente fornita da un'installazione manuale e non certo da qualcosa di automatico.

gentoo a me piace anche perchè non è per tutti, e se uno la usa è perchè è decisamente convinto a voler conoscere il mondo e la struttura di linux,...insomma in qualche modo ci è appassionato.

sono daccordo quando dite che cmq uno può switchare su console e fregarsene dell'installazione grafica, ma lo stesso l'idea che ci sia personalmente non mi piace.

questa è solo la mia opinione ma ci tenevo dirla...   :Smile: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

[OT] appena mi arriva hd nuevo mi rifò un lfs[/OT]

quoto quanto detto da luna80 e cmq vidalinux è moooooooolto diversa da Gentoo... le differenze sono molte, ma una su tutte è l'utilizzo di anaconda per l'installazione (con cui ho smadonnato non poco per far riconoscere le periferiche di vmware), magari la proverò su un altro pc

----------

## lavish

Ok, abbiamo dichiarato apertamente il topic [OT] quindi...

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> [CUT]quoto quanto detto da luna80 e cmq vidalinux è moooooooolto diversa da Gentoo... le differenze sono molte, ma una su tutte è l'utilizzo di anaconda per l'installazione (con cui ho smadonnato non poco per far riconoscere le periferiche di vmware), magari la proverò su un altro pc

 

quali sarebbero le altre differenze visto che mi sembra tu stia attaccando qualcosa che non conosci, se non di striscio?

Io l'ho provata per curiosita' e mi e' piaciuta moltissimo, e' un'ottima base per un sistema standard . Ovviamente io continuero' a installare gentoo e non vidalinux, ma altri possono avere diverse esigenze; per esempio sul pc di mia sorella visto che non avevo voglia di perdere tempo a installarle gentoo nel modo tradizionale le ho messo vidalinux et voila'.

----------

## xchris

se ci sara' sempre l'installazione "manuale" ben venga quella grafica.

L'importante e' che nessuno tolga quella manuale dai vari stage che mi permette spesso di migrarare delle macchine a gentoo in modo indolore e veloce. (preparo tutto in chroot e in poco tempo rimpiazzo quella originale,che sposto per n giorni, in modo tale da avere un minimo di garanzia in caso di malfunzionamento.

Ciao

----------

## emix

Secondo me sarebbe molto comoda una interfaccia d'installazione basata su ncurses, tipo quella di debian o freebsd, con la possibilità comunque di  personalizzare tutti gli aspetti relativi all'installazione (vedi CFLAGS, USE, partizionamento, ecc.) e soprattutto che non sostituisca il metodo "tradizionale".

Questo porterebbe sicuramente 2 vantaggi:

1. aprirebbe la distribuzione anche agli utenti che non vogliono entrare nel dettaglio di come funziona il tutto;

2. eviterebbe agli utenti esperti (che già sanno installare gentoo manualmente) di farsi ogni volta tutto il processo d'installazione manuale.

Ovviamente IMHO  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *emix wrote:*   

> Secondo me sarebbe molto comoda una interfaccia d'installazione basata su ncurses, tipo quella di debian o freebsd, con la possibilità comunque di  personalizzare tutti gli aspetti relativi all'installazione (vedi CFLAGS, USE, partizionamento, ecc.) e soprattutto che non sostituisca il metodo "tradizionale"

 

concordo al 100%

+ che anaconda... meglio un installer basato su ncurses!!

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> se ci sara' sempre l'installazione "manuale" ben venga quella grafica.
> 
> 

 

QUOTO

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> concordo al 100%
> 
> + che anaconda... meglio un installer basato su ncurses!!
> 
> ciao

 

Bhe credo che avendo a disposizione gia' diversi tool (ufed, mirrorselect) la cosa non sia impossibile da fare... bisogna trovare il tempo pero'

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oh yeah concordo con xchris ed emix.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   se ci sara' sempre l'installazione "manuale" ben venga quella grafica.
> 
>  
> 
> QUOTO

 

e che quindi ci sia SEMPRE l'opportunità di SCELTA che tanto contraddistingue il software libero.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Oh yeah concordo con xchris ed emix.

 

Potrebbe anche essere un bel progetto per i gechi da sviluppare

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Già il più è sapere se c'è già qualche cosa in ballo o meno, perchè il prodotto finirebbe inevitabilmente nei CD [fama e gloria per i gechi ]  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Premettendo che sono uno di quelli che quando ci sara' un installer grafico o (se possibile) switchero' su una console o (se non sara' possibile switchare) installero' da un livecd o floppy di boot, mi sembra un'idea sotto alcuni aspetti buona, sotto altri pessima.

Analizzando i lati positivi credo che sicuramente con l'installer grafico ci saranno piu' persone che si avventurano in gentoo, e sicuramente sara' piu' comodo installare questa distro su macchine aziendali (come si diceva senza dover stare attaccati all'install tutto il tempo). Sicuramente ci sono altri vantaggi, ma al momento mi vengono in mente questi.

Le cose che mi fanno pensare che sia una pessima idea sono le seguenti

1) Di base, si impara meno di come funziona gentoo...

2) Tendenzialmente, e' risaputo che un installer grafico tende a farti inserire piu' "porcate" di quante effettivamente servano (risultato? Molti utenti gentoo non acclameranno la sua performanza)

3) Gentoo non e' mica sinonimo di "liberta' di scelta"? Un installer grafico ti puo' dare liberta', ma dubito che permetta di scegliere graficamente tutte le use flag che si possono effettivamente impostare.

Tutto questo, ovviamente IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Già il più è sapere se c'è già qualche cosa in ballo o meno, perchè il prodotto finirebbe inevitabilmente nei CD [fama e gloria per i gechi ] 

 

Viste le proposte una serie di script "dialog based" potrebbero bastare, eventualmente con il wrapper di sillian si potrebbe far partire il tutto anche in una sessione X  :Wink: 

Tuttavia non sono convinto che "finirebbe inevitabilmente" nei CD.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Viste le proposte una serie di script "dialog based" potrebbero bastare, eventualmente con il wrapper di sillian si potrebbe far partire il tutto anche in una sessione X 

 

Io e mriya3 stavamo provando poi con gli esami e' andato in nulla

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tuttavia non sono convinto che "finirebbe inevitabilmente" nei CD.

 

No ma per esempio nel cd di lxnay (se lui d'accordo chiaramente) potrebbe starci  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tuttavia non sono convinto che "finirebbe inevitabilmente" nei CD.

 Boh, andebbe a coprire una lacuna, anche se bisognerebbe tastare il polso e vedere se è utile che c sia o se l'installazione sia proprio lì a fare una cernita tra i futuri utenti gentoo. 

Oppure nel CD di Lxnay, che sta diventando un ottima palestra per il liveCD che verrà  :Smile: 

Cmq siccome questo 3D si sposa con un 3D passato vi invito anche a dare un occhio ed eventualmente a postare anche qui

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Potrebbe anche essere un bel progetto per i gechi da sviluppare

 

Sai che ci avevo pensato qualche settimana fa?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Potrebbe anche essere un bel progetto per i gechi da sviluppare 
> 
> Sai che ci avevo pensato qualche settimana fa? 

 

Si potrebbe discuter sul forum gechi. Che ne pensi?

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si potrebbe discuter sul forum gechi. Che ne pensi?

 

Per me è ok...

Edit: ho aperto un topic

----------

## Raffo

un installer grafico nn fa male se rimane anche la possibilità di installare manualmente. ma nn si dovrebbe perdere, anche nell'installer grafico, la possibilità di configurare il kernel a mano, perchè è una delle cose più importanti di gentoo. si imparano tante cose, si impara ad ottimizzare la propria distro, ecc... se si vuole una distribuzione facile da installare con tutte le interfacce del mondo, c'è fedora, mandrake, suse.... gentoo rimane e deve rimanere unica. anche per le sue "difficoltà".

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non vedo che male ci possa essere ad avere un'installazione "grafica"... Dal momento che gentoo l'ho installata da console un sacco di volte trovo che dopo un po' la cosa sia ripetitivamente inutile.

Se mi danno la possibilità di automatizzare i processi (scaricare lo stage, scompattarlo, chroot, bootstrap, emerge system) senza togliere nulla alla configurabilità ben venga!

----------

## wildancer

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non vedo che male ci possa essere ad avere un'installazione "grafica"... Dal momento che gentoo l'ho installata da console un sacco di volte trovo che dopo un po' la cosa sia ripetitivamente inutile.
> 
> Se mi danno la possibilità di automatizzare i processi (scaricare lo stage, scompattarlo, chroot, bootstrap, emerge system) senza togliere nulla alla configurabilità ben venga!

 

Quoto in pieno... Infatti Il problema di Gentoo è che una volta che sai come si installa ti annoi ogni volta... poi se l'istaller è ben pensato allora siamo a cavallo! deve automatizzare le operazioni che si fanno a prescindere! per esempio una volta scelto di installare online deve scaricare il tarball dello stage scelto decomprimerlo e a seconda fare il bootsrap & emerge -u system o direttamente emerge -u system... Certo se però si togliesse la possibilità di fare il tutto a mano sarebbe una bella perdita!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ok, abbiamo dichiarato apertamente il topic [OT] quindi...
> 
>  *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   [CUT]quoto quanto detto da luna80 e cmq vidalinux è moooooooolto diversa da Gentoo... le differenze sono molte, ma una su tutte è l'utilizzo di anaconda per l'installazione (con cui ho smadonnato non poco per far riconoscere le periferiche di vmware), magari la proverò su un altro pc 
> 
> quali sarebbero le altre differenze visto che mi sembra tu stia attaccando qualcosa che non conosci, se non di striscio?
> ...

 

ti ho detto che IMHO  l'utilizzo di anaconda nell'installer è una differenza FONDAMENTALE nel processo di installazione (anche a me piacerebbe qualcosa di più ncursesoso), vidalinux è cmq una distro molto meno configurabile (in fase d'installazione) di una Gentoo e quindi (di nuovo imho) anche in questo caso diversa e peggiore di Gentoo... che poi ci sia portage è un altro discorso.... è come parlare di ubuntu e debian visto che entrmabi usano apt come port

----------

## pelon's

date un'occhiata a questo topic ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55293

e verso la fine un link punta qui: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Multiple front ends
> 
> The installer will have interchangeable user interfaces of which some will be X GUIs. Since some platforms are more commonly installed with devices that do not support X windows (Sun serial console installs, etc.) a plain text front end will be developed. Users will be free to develop a user interface (of any nature) as they see fit but, due to maintenance, only one text based and one GUI may be officially supported at first. 

 

ciaociao

pelon's

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> *

 

Ti stai sbagliando su vari punti:

Il primo e' che tu hai detto:  *Quote:*   

> le differenze sono molte, ma una su tutte è l'utilizzo di anaconda per l'installazione

 ... le altre quali sarebbero?

Inoltre ubuntu ha reso i suoi pacchetti deb incompatibili con quelli debian, mentre vidalinux e' una gentoo al 100% (uno stage4 diciamo), quindi il tuo esempio non solo non calza a pennello ma e' del tutto fuori luogo.

 *Quote:*   

> vidalinux è cmq una distro molto meno configurabile (in fase d'installazione) di una Gentoo

 

ovvio, altrimenti passi ad una shell con ctrl+F2 e diventa identica a una gentoo a quel punto... e quindi facendo cosi' vidalinux non ha piu' senso d'esistere. Ricordati pero' che vidalinux ha un target ben preciso, non e' rivolta ai guru ed _in_ogni_caso_ puo' essere riconfigurata a piacimento dopo.

Sia ben chiaro che sono conscio di stare andando OT e non voglio accendere flame, quindi se vuoi rispondermi qui in modo tranquillo ok, altrimenti se ti sto seccando sono pronto ad insulti via pm  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ma figurati! ma che insulti... io ho messo tutto imho, sono mie opinioni che si basano su un'esperienza "breve ma intensa"... e cmq anaconda sux  :Razz: 

per quanto riguarda il target non posso che darti ragione, ma a 'sto giro ti conviene installarti arch-linux se hai i686 o al limite una ubuntu  :Smile: 

----------

